# USB Thumbdrive on iMac



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

I just recently got an old iMac with OS 8.6
This is my first time ever using a Mac and I'm trying to figure out how to use my usb pen drive with it. The drive is made by Dane-elec and I checked their site but didnt find anything.
Plugging it in the system it tells me no drivers were found.
If there are drivers somewhere that would be great, I know next to nothing about Macs so bear with me.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Whiteninja89 said:


> I just recently got an old iMac with OS 8.6
> This is my first time ever using a Mac and I'm trying to figure out how to use my usb pen drive with it. The drive is made by Dane-elec and I checked their site but didnt find anything.
> Plugging it in the system it tells me no drivers were found.
> If there are drivers somewhere that would be great, I know next to nothing about Macs so bear with me.


Not certain of this, but it _could_ be that the drive requires USB 2.0 and the iMac doesn't have it. In more modern OSes it will tell you that this is the cause of the problem (something akin to "there's not enough power on the bus to operate this device" [paraphrasing]). It could be that this "vintage" OS never (circa middle of 1999) contemplated such a thing, so it just gave you the best error message it could.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Whiteninja89 said:


> I just recently got an old iMac with OS 8.6
> This is my first time ever using a Mac and I'm trying to figure out how to use my usb pen drive with it. The drive is made by Dane-elec and I checked their site but didnt find anything.
> Plugging it in the system it tells me no drivers were found.
> If there are drivers somewhere that would be great, I know next to nothing about Macs so bear with me.


Apple has an article USB Mass Storage Support 1.3.5 Document and Software.

It has a link to a driver download.

I don't have access to an 8.6 machine, so I don't know if it will help any.

Good luck.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

That software is of the right vintage, but I'm not sure it will help with this device (my reason for stating this is below). But it's worth a try. It certainly won't hurt anything to have it installed on the machine (other than a bit of drive space).



Apple said:


> Supported Devices
> 
> At the time of this document's writing (June 1999), the following devices are reported to be compliant with Mass Storage Support 1.3.5:
> Hagiwara FlashGate SmartMedia Reader/Writer for USB
> ...


Again, you never know. Give it a try. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

Ok one more problem. I downloaded the driver onto my main machine because I don't have the iMac connected to the internet at the moment. I'm trying to make a cd with the driver on it but the mac keeps telling me the cd is not being recognized and if I want to "initialize" it, doing so doesnt work it says it's locked. Iv'e tried a few different writing methods (via nero) and trying cd-r and cd-rw. Is there a "right" way to write the file to cd so the mac can read it?


----------

